# Dara Goes Driving. The Real Story



## Dara khosrowshahi (Dec 10, 2018)

Lissetti ,

What an entertaining thread, I must say.

Being in the driver's seat did help me understand the hard work and dedication it takes to be our partner. That's the reason why myself and my entire team strive to make sure you have the best experience possible.

More positive changes to come!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Dara khosrowshahi said:


> Lissetti ,
> 
> What an entertaining thread, I must say.
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

Dara + lissetti = love 



Dara khosrowshahi said:


> Lissetti ,
> 
> What an entertaining thread, I must say.
> 
> ...


When??????


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

This was a fun read! And so much back-up material supporting the possibilities of an Uber day.  Very well done, Lissetti.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Uber Crack said:


> This was a fun read! And so much back-up material supporting the possibilities of an Uber day.  Very well done, Lissetti.


Thank you. Yep I based Dara's worst day ever off the main reoccurring themes I've seen you guys post here throughout the years.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Wow! Winner Winner. If only this was nonfiction.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Brilliant. Enjoyed reading your story. Poor Dara.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Excellent story. Great read.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Great stuff!


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Great story. * I'll leave you a fat tip in the app.* 5-Stars.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

This story should be required reading for all Uber drivers, Uber support staff and possibly pax. 

Great job!


----------



## Bigsk8r (Jun 16, 2017)

Awesome. Great job.


----------



## exnihilodrive (Oct 4, 2017)

This was a great read! Thanks Lissetti


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

While the article “Dara Goes Driving” was truly entertaining, and is high in entertainment value, it us difficult to believe that all of these unique events happened in a one day shift duration. It read more like a running compilation if driver complaints. Drivers have been notifying Support about these issues continuously seeking guidance, but for all of these issues to happen in one day is indeed difficult to fathom. From an educational perspective, it has educational and instructional value, but to have all happened during one shift us indeed difficult to fully accept. In the incident with 13 year old Ashley, the account did not disclose whether Ashley was using her own Uber Account or that of her parents. Dara took a big chance in transporting the unaccompanied minor, when the appropriate response would have been to call 9-1-1 and get a record of the encounter and then address the Uber policy violation. Dara could have easily been accused of inappropriate behavior or abuse by the seemingly spoiled female minor. He took a big chance that other drivers need to steer clear of. It’s not worth the average $3.71 fare. All too often, I am met with unaccompanied minors who have their own accounts and nothing seems to happen when I bring these realities to Support, even when they use Uber to go to high school and the high school location is the listed drop off destination. The demand by a rider in their pickup instruction opened Dara to life threatening danger and could have also resulted in a police summons but resulted in a dreaded 1 Star. The passenger vomiting should have ended the shift as it is not appropriate to subject riders to anything other than perfect vehicle and health conditions. What have we learned from the prospective book chapter? We realize that bad things happen to good Uber drivers, but absent from the article were useful tips and guidelines to follow when things like these happen to the Good Drivers trying not to be deactivated for taking the right response action and not violating any Uber policies. The article needs an epilogue. Nice try though.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Unleaded said:


> While the article "Dara Goes Driving" was truly entertaining, and is high in entertainment value, it us difficult to believe that all of these unique events happened in a one day shift duration. It read more like a running compilation if driver complaints. Drivers have been notifying Support about these issues continuously seeking guidance, but for all of these issues to happen in one day is indeed difficult to fathom. From an educational perspective, it has educational and instructional value, but to have all happened during one shift us indeed difficult to fully accept. In the incident with 13 year old Ashley, the account did not disclose whether Ashley was using her own Uber Account or that of her parents. Dara took a big chance in transporting the unaccompanied minor, when the appropriate response would have been to call 9-1-1 and get a record of the encounter and then address the Uber policy violation. Dara could have easily been accused of inappropriate behavior or abuse by the seemingly spoiled female minor. He took a big chance that other drivers need to steer clear of. It's not worth the average $3.71 fare. All too often, I am met with unaccompanied minors who have their own accounts and nothing seems to happen when I bring these realities to Support, even when they use Uber to go to high school and the high school location is the listed drop off destination. The demand by a rider in their pickup instruction opened Dara to life threatening danger and could have also resulted in a police summons but resulted in a dreaded 1 Star. The passenger vomiting should have ended the shift as it is not appropriate to subject riders to anything other than perfect vehicle and health conditions. What have we learned from the prospective book chapter? We realize that bad things happen to good Uber drivers, but absent from the article were useful tips and guidelines to follow when things like these happen to the Good Drivers trying not to be deactivated for taking the right response action and not violating any Uber policies. The article needs an epilogue. Nice try though.


PSA, this never happened to Uber CEO Dara Khosrowshahi, and the entire article is a compiled work of fiction, taken from *as I cited, *real stories where this actually happened to members of this forum throughout the years. Once again Dara Khosrowshahi is happily safe and sound, and still has his job as CEO of Uber, and none of this happened to him.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Thank you. I didn’t think so because of the content. I realized that it was created from a host of incidents, because this could NOT ir NEVER all happen in just one shift it one day. Impossible. My response was aimed at the creative writer to address the flaws of the article. In reality, all of this could never happen to the best Uber driver or the worst. Maybe someone will read my response and take it further. It’s the Christmas season, and I can wish!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Unleaded said:


> Thank you. I didn't think so because of the content. I realized that it was created from a host of incidents, because this could NOT ir NEVER all happen in just one shift it one day. Impossible. My response was aimed at the creative writer to address the flaws of the article. In reality, all of this could never happen to the best Uber driver or the worst. Maybe someone will read my response and take it further. It's the Christmas season, and I can wish!


There is no realty in a work of fiction.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> PSA, this never happened to Uber CEO Dara Khosrowshahi, and the entire article is a compiled work of fiction, taken from *as I cited, *real stories where this actually happened to members of this forum throughout the years. Once again Dara Khosrowshahi is happily safe and sound, and still has his job as CEO of Uber, and none of this happened to him.


I actually read that you cited them all. It was rather impressive.

I also like that you know how to use whitespace.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Tihstae said:


> I actually read that you cited them all. It was rather impressive.
> 
> I also like that you know how to use whitespace.


Thank you. One thing I will probably never do here is write an article on advice, tips, or facts. I leave that to Mista T, KD_LA, and Kurt Halfyard. I get enough of technical and research writing with my computer science courses at school. My writing here, is purely for entertainment and fun.

*Unless I'm writing about a situation that actually happened to *me.*


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

nice job. good writing...enjoyed the story...instead of ending with travis while he was really tired. end it with a long trip 2 hours...Haha


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Whether the article "Dara Goes Driving" is a work of fiction or just for fun, it highlights issues and events which drivers are dealing with on a daily basis. A better article of nonfiction content would have been addressing these issues that were highlighted as actual occurrences and what steps Uber is taking to resolve them in the interest of drivers on the mean streets.

If you look at the article below, it is important to note that after all the time that drivers spent refusing a host of unaccompanied minors and offering extra lanations, these same drivers were never advised that Uber had a program in force in which minors had their own accounts and were able to request rides on their own. Drivers SHOULD have been told at the time of signing up. This was a well kept secret from those who really needed to know.

*What are Teen accounts and how do they work?*
For now, the teen accounts program will be closed as we consider how to best serve the needs of families. Minors should no longer be riding unaccompanied. If you suspect a minor is using Uber, please let us know through your app and our team will investigate.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Unleaded you should write an article and submit it, everyone has their take on things, would love to see what you come up with!


----------



## Just BS (Nov 29, 2018)

Great read.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

IF ONLY !


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

ROFLMFAO!
Sarcasm and irony at its best!
Lowestformofwit always appreciates creative and directed use of those "lowest forms of wit".


----------



## wonderfulcarscent (Aug 26, 2018)

I laughed out loud when the underage girl manipulated Dara to start the ride. Bravo!


----------



## gerrardo29 (Jul 9, 2015)

So does this mean they gonna increase mileage pay or they just gonna do an update on the app

Wheres the video of this so call " stories " . This sounds like fiction or pieces from other uber stories . Where are the videos


----------



## EmOinDallas (Oct 14, 2018)

I loved this! Very clever! I’m a big reader and appreciate a well written bit of satire. I’d say it could also be classified as historical fiction.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Thank you for making me smile, well done!!!

One thing I was struck by on his actual video was just how incompetent he was. I was amazed that they actually released it. Any of us performed that poorly on our rides and we would b below 4.6 quicker than a New York minute.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Thank you for making me smile, well done!!!
> 
> One thing I was struck by on his actual video was just how incompetent he was. I was amazed that they actually released it. Any of us performed that poorly on our rides and we would b below 4.6 quicker than a New York minute.


I also don't believe the CEO of Uber just drove around and picked up random passengers. I bet everyone got a pat down and had to walk through a portable metal detector before they got in the car, yet they all act so surprised to see Dara. Good actors though.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Fun read. I think we should assign Dara a Friday night in Las Vegas on the Strip in gridlock traffic, receiving multiple poo pings from both sides of LV Blvd. Really, Dara, you should try it. You will find out why I am home 98% of the time during that time. You'll also get to see Lyft's sdc cars in action. Consider this a friendly invitation to an experience that would have tremendous value to you and Uber. GL.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

PR attempt for their up coming IPO! Sillicon vally Billionaire making more billion dont give a shit about Drivers! 

I hate California Techie! Smugg as hell! The new global ruling class... bunch of Techie Scum! They want total control of the planet! 

Ask China about Google and how their “Social Credit Score” is Working! Google is the Same as Uber! 

Make America Great Again! Crush the tech giants monopoly!!!


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Hilarious.

Can you add chapters about how the surge is changed from multipliers to dollar add ons? Also, what happens when Dara's paid at the brand new rates (average around 60 cents per mile) vs. the old rates and how he drives to "captialize" on the "driver earning potential"?


----------



## DustyToad (Jan 10, 2018)

Excellent read! Thanks for that!

I’m glad Dara read it. And it seems he enjoyed it too!


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> PSA, this never happened to Uber CEO Dara Khosrowshahi, and the entire article is a compiled work of fiction, taken from *as I cited, *real stories where this actually happened to members of this forum throughout the years. Once again Dara Khosrowshahi is happily safe and sound, and still has his job as CEO of Uber, and none of this happened to him.


I doubt unleaded is a driver, probably a rider. Anyone who first drives Uber without being careful as to where they drive will meet these people and more. Your writing is amazing!



kbrown said:


> Hilarious.
> 
> Can you add chapters about how the surge is changed from multipliers to dollar add ons? Also, what happens when Dara's paid at the brand new rates (average around 60 cents per mile) vs. the old rates and how he drives to "captialize" on the "driver earning potential"?


You should ask this of Dara who posted first comment.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

melusine3 said:


> I doubt unleaded is a driver, probably a rider. Anyone who first drives Uber without being careful as to where they drive will meet these people and more. Your writing is amazing!


Thank you. Yes this occurred to me later, that this was probably a rider I was talking to, which is why I stopped responding. Dara....alas....was only here for one day.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Dara khosrowshahi said:


> Lissetti ,
> 
> What an entertaining thread, I must say.
> 
> ...


OMG... this is such a humorous response. By "more positive change", you're referring to those "life changing" low rates of which you're scamming and ripping drivers who now have to drive 12- 16 hour days just to make $150 or so, before all the liabilities, such as insurance, depreciation, gas, etc? Seriously, come out from behind the computer in which you people out there hide and face your drivers already. And stop lying to the public about this whole "Uber cares" crap. We know you're all about making your IPO money---- which means ripping the drivers AND the riders.



Lissetti said:


> Thank you. Yes this occurred to me later, that this was probably a rider I was talking to, which is why I stopped responding. Dara....alas....was only here for one day.


He still will get alerts when people respond to the thread. He may not act like he's coming over to check things out, but he's seeing our responses.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Dara khosrowshahi said:


> Lissetti ,
> 
> What an entertaining thread, I must say.
> 
> ...


If you really cared, you'd increase driver pay. As it is, the number of miles they drive eats up any small amount of profit they might make on a ride, particularly on long-haul rides that take them 100+ miles away from home base. They drive back for free. It seems Uber doesn't care about drivers because they think they'll be driverless sooner than it will actually happen. In the meantime, you have countless former drivers bad mouthing your company and if you don't change things, it will catch up to you.

The gps app is not that big of a deal. Once a driver has some experience, they know when to ignore it and take the safest or best way on their own. I doubt there is any way you can change the gps from it's idiotic simplistic thinking (i.e. driving zig-zag through a dense neighborhood to save 6 feet of mileage is not a good way to drive).

In short, you need to better compensate veteran drivers, to show them that you appreciate their effort.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

LOL even though Dara is no longer here, I'm sure he's lurking. All he, or his assistant has to do is Google his name and this will pop up again. Go ahead! Speak to Dara. Voice your concerns.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> LOL even though Dara is no longer here, I'm sure he's lurking. All he, or his assistant has to do is Google his name and this will pop up again. Go ahead! Speak to Dara. Voice your concerns.


If you Lurking Dara! one word to you!!! ViaDuck about be NUTZZZZZ! Surge it up or Seattle Tech Nerds will walk!


----------



## siberia (Dec 20, 2018)

His car smells like shit and hes drunk.

His navigation is poor. Some drivers have found if you are not a total bs con artist fraud who runs the worst managed company on the planet maybe you would not get 500,000 1 star ratings from your "independent contractors" who have no recourse from your fraud.

Also he used to run expedia. Pile of crap is a parasite. Fly this you junkie fraud. Worst CEO on the planet next to TK babycakes crap pax.


----------



## Andreas0001 (Sep 26, 2015)

Did he really drive for 8-10 hours?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Andreas0001 said:


> Did he really drive for 8-10 hours?


No it was only a couple of hours. Basically once the Promo shoot ended, and security went home, so did he.


----------



## YOURAUBERDRIVER (Jan 7, 2019)

Great reading ! I think every new Uber driver should read this first !


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Good read. Most executives couldn't handle a full shift in a cab or Uber. I once "rented" my cab to a politician who used it as a political ploy to be a "working man of the people". He performed one job out of Logan after waiting in the queue for over an hour then returned my cab.
What a putz.


----------



## uber_from_the north (Dec 19, 2017)

Awesome read! Great research on all those topic footnotes. 

Pure talent!


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

*Lyft executives earned ONLY $300 as Lyft drivers (per year), IPO filing reveals*

https://mashable.com/article/lyft-driver-executives-driving-pay-ipo/#3HngnvV1vZqI


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

This is still so beautiful. Bump!


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

LMAO this was so awesome👍


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

mch said:


> LMAO this was so awesome&#128077;


Thanks. I just have to work on shortening my work though. Once I get typing, it seems I can't stop. It's a shame being an writer doesn't pay the bills though or I'd do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Thank you. :smiles:


I'm so disappointed in you for recognizing Dara as a human being.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Thanks. I just have to work on shortening my work though. Once I get typing, it seems I can't stop. It's a shame being an writer doesn't pay the bills though or I'd do it in a heartbeat.


I bet you'd be fun playing Ruin a Wish with.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Wholly shit


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> It's a shame being an writer doesn't pay the bills though or I'd do it in a heartbeat.


Writer/artist/actor.
All gig economy jobs before it was known as the gig economy. No job security, no income guarantees.
My S-I-L has written and had published (worldwide) quite a good book.
Within a year, it was in the $2 throwouts.
It's the agents who get the reliable rake-off, not the doers.
Just like rideshare.


----------

